# How do you create T&L or Nat Geo Traveler's "old photo" look?



## New Daddy (Jun 12, 2012)

How do you create T&L or Nat Geo Traveler's "old photo" look?
I understand that some cameras have a JPEG engine that does it (e.g., Olympus), but mine doesn't, so I'd like to be able to do it in LR.
Is there a preset available that does it?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 12, 2012)

If you could point us to a link where we can view an example or two, it might help.


----------



## New Daddy (Jun 12, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> If you could point us to a link where we can view an example or two, it might help.



Well, I was referring to their print versions, which I was hoping people would be familiar with.

I found the following slideshow at T&L, and its feel is similar to the print version.
http://www.travelandleisure.com/slideshows/san-francisco-california/1


----------

